
Twitter's on GitHub - fogus
http://github.com/blog/669-twitter-s-on-github
======
ivankirigin
I love the pedigree of open source apps. Facebook made cassandra, thrift, and
scribe. Twitter uses all three.

It makes the competition less about technical know-how and more about product.
Awesome.

------
samratjp
Direct link to all projects+description page:
<http://twitter.com/about/opensource>

------
mr_justin
Direct link: <http://github.com/twitter>

edit, this is just one of several of their accounts

------
snissn
...is GitHub 'on github'?

~~~
kneath
Of course <http://github.com/github> (admittedly, much of our OSS
contributions are split between our personal accounts)

~~~
siong1987
maybe a feature that will aggregate all repos under one company namespace?

~~~
Jim_Neath
There are links to each Githubbers profile on the blog ( in the right hand
column):

<http://github.com/blog>

